

Why you would want to program at fifty (or any other age) - gandalfgeek
http://blog.vivekhaldar.com/post/34386970746/why-you-would-want-to-program-at-fifty-or-any-other

======
codgercoder
My big complaint is that I have to compete with so many people who seem not
really much interested in, or knowledgeable about, programming, who can't wait
to "advance" out of it, while I /love/ it and can't think of much else I want
to do.

